# MANILA | Four E-Com Center | 15 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Harbor Drive, MOA Complex, Metro Manila
Purpose: Office


















*Design Coordinates Inc.*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Project site location: 


ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## miama (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice project! When do you think they will need glass?


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update from Doris Dumlao-Badilla, SM Prime breaks ground for P3B Tri-tower Four E-ComCenter, adding 123,968sqm leasable ofc space in Bayshore by 2020 https://t.co/vOGm7pSsyc


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


ajosh821 said:


> Today


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

upper half

_07|27|2016_










*denciomacoy*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*Carunungan & Partners Co.*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

It's already U/C now. 


ajosh821 said:


> Earlier


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_04|06|2017_


Prep on the right









*sammoreo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|06|2017_










*wheillebhertt*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_12|01|2017_










*wheillebhertt*


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> liezel.ph​


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Taken Today


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

20 March 2018


JulZ said:


> apesa19


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|21|2018_










*Meryll Lopez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|22|2018_










*Ferrielyn Mae Aguinaldo Muñoz*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|25|2018_










*Ceejay Vizcarra*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|09|2018_










*Raymund Bumagat*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|04|2018_









*Then Oyemor Chua*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|17|2018_










*Gabriel Dacosta*


----------

